# Help wanted



## quakers (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello
I do not know if anyone can help. A few years ago I watched a piece of video with a musical background. As far as I can remember, it was one of a series of short video films which had been picked by either film directors or composers. The piece of music I am after was the background to a scene which showed small children either stealing a car, or just driving a car. It was raining and at night time and I seem to think it was set in Belfast. In the background was this lovely piece of music sung by a soprano.When I write it down like this it seems a hopeless case. Any ideas?


----------

